# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  How do you know your ready?

## ballpythonandragon

How do you know and can tell if your ready to take on a bigger and more powerful snake? Im wanting to get something larger than a ball I have my eyes on a RTB but i don't know yet what other snakes are a good second snake and bigger. Aaron

----------


## Python-77

Best advice I can give you is try to find someone who has a larger snake and handle one to see if your ready. RTBs dont get huge even the females will stay under 10' but some will get larger. RTBs make a good 2nd snake for those looking into somthing a bit larger.

----------


## Shelby

BCI boas are an excellent larger snake. Awesome temperaments and average size of 7-8'. Definitely try to find a place where you can handle an adult to make sure you are comfortable with the size. Remember.. if you get a baby, it'll grow up with you and won't seem so big that way.

----------


## ballpythonandragon

Hello again so your saying i should get a baby and it won't be so bad as seeing a adult and trying to handle it. I was told they eat alot and take rabbits later down  it's life. Where is a good place to purchase a Babie because i don't trust any of these petstores here. Also im not looking for a 500.00 boa i would like one that is healthy and will be able to tame. Can they live in a 3ft. Vision tank and for how long? Is there any other good temperd snakes out there, love to own a burm but i can't keep a large snake like that, my dream snake is a albino Retic 2nd is a tiger retic but I hurd if you don't feed them alot they aren't healthy and they get really big pretty quick. Thanks Aaron
P.S. Ive look at alot of boas in the classifieds on Kingsnake but i don't know who to trust. Thanks Aaron

----------


## Shelby

There are lots of reputable breeders out there. If you find a snake you like, you can ask around to find if they are reputable. Fauna Classifieds board of inquiry (BOI) is quite useful.. you don't have to be a paying member to search the archives.

Other species to consider:

carpet pythons (jungle for color, coastal for size)
blood pythons  (sumatran red and sumatran short tail [black blood])
dumerils boa
argentine boa (boa constrictor occidentalis)

Oh.. and I'd start with a 20 gallon size cage. A full grown red tail would need a 4-6' cage. Some smaller males will stay on rats their entire life.

----------


## ballpythonandragon

Ok how do you get that page and Im intersted in a blood but heard they are very strong and eat large prey, plus are not easy to tame Is NERD a good place to purchase a snake what about TOP Shelf what are some good breeder you could recommend

----------


## daniel1983

here is the faunaclassifieds link(the BOI is on there):

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/mainpage.php

NERD and Top Shelf Exotics are two of the best out there, but there are many many others.

----------


## Shelby

Bloods get a bad rap that they don't really deserve. Most baby boids are somewhat pissy when young. Bloods are no exception. Both my bloods are hissers. My male is a little brat and still strikes at me (not so much as at first though) the female however, can be freehandled perfectly safely. I just use gloves with the male.

With age they almost always grow out of it as long as they are handled gently and consistently.

A blood will stay on rats it's whole life.. it's the red tails that will eat the rabbits!

----------


## ballpythonandragon

Ok so your saying Bloods stay actually smaller than RTB Im interested in Purchasing The Female 100% het albino from Justcage. What do you think i  should do try a blood from NERDS or another breeder?

----------


## Shelby

Oh yes, bloods are certainly smaller than the average RTB. Fatter maybe, but not as long.

I got my bloods from Kara @ NERD, and can't be more pleased. You wouldn't be disappointed.

----------


## doobysnack

matt at mgreptiles.com is a good man and i currently own two red tails and i will proudly say they are great snakes and a good second snake.a good place to find red tail boas is at these three sites
www.cajunboas.com 
www.topnotchboas.com
www.redtailboas.com 
these are great places to find snakes for cheap and great looking snakes at that.

----------

